# Blacking Out Piranha Tank



## RedBellyKing (May 3, 2014)

Ok so i was debating on spray painting the back and the sides of my Red Belly Piranha's tank i currently have just Taped Black Garbage Bags onto the back and the sides of his tank so far he hasn't reacted to it, But my real question is if i Spray paint the tank's sides and back black will there be any mirror type reflection because of that??


----------



## Scorpa54 (Jun 8, 2013)

RedBellyKing said:


> Ok so i was debating on spray painting the back and the sides of my Red Belly Piranha's tank i currently have just Taped Black Garbage Bags onto the back and the sides of his tank so far he hasn't reacted to it, But my real question is if i Spray paint the tank's sides and back black will there be any mirror type reflection because of that??


More than if you use garbage bags or better yet black poster paper. The paint will give no spacing between the glass for any refraction (hope that's the right term) of light and act very much like a mirror, even using flat black.


----------



## RedBellyKing (May 3, 2014)

Scorpa54 said:


> Ok so i was debating on spray painting the back and the sides of my Red Belly Piranha's tank i currently have just Taped Black Garbage Bags onto the back and the sides of his tank so far he hasn't reacted to it, But my real question is if i Spray paint the tank's sides and back black will there be any mirror type reflection because of that??


More than if you use garbage bags or better yet black poster paper. The paint will give no spacing between the glass for any refraction (hope that's the right term) of light and act very much like a mirror, even using flat black.
[/quote]
So either way it's going to have a mirror like relection?


----------



## Scorpa54 (Jun 8, 2013)

Same as looking at a nice shiny black car


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I paint the backs of all my aquariums... most of them flat black.

I sure wouldn't paint the sides though...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Also paint most of mine flat black, or bright blue for SW tanks. Have done sides on tanks that are end to end, in a corner...

Use rubbing alcohol and clean everything really well first.


----------



## RedBellyKing (May 3, 2014)

Cool thank's for the Straight Forward answers i really appreciate it, I plan on doing this once it really starts to warm up outside since i live in Montreal Wisconsin we tend to have to wait a while for things to get up in the Awesome 90's but once that happens i will def be painting my tank.


----------

